# Buck # 2 down!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2 of 3 tags were filled early this morning with a good meat buck. Shot at 100 yards broadside with a TC Omega with 100 gr. 777 and a 250 gr Shockwave. Took the heart completely out and he ran 20 yards and piled up. Another happy camper. I will post pics later today. Off to pick berries with the family.
Oh yeah, it was a 20 yard drag.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet work again Brody! I'll bet you've got another happy hunter on your hands.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job. Lets see the pics!


----------

